# Fire reveals marijuana in Langley City home



## FruityBud

A home in Langley City appears to be the latest casualty of hidden marijuana grow operations.

The home in the 4500 block of 196th Street was tucked away on a cul-de-sac in the far southwest corner of the City.

At about 6:35 a.m., a neighbour called 911 to report a fire, said City fire chief Bruce Dundas.

By the time fire crews arrived, flames were already coming through a hole in the roof.

Firefighters determined that no one was at home, and fought a defensive battle against the flames to keep them from setting the nearby dense trees or neighbouring homes on fire, as well.

It took about half an hour to get the fire under control, and by 10 a.m. the remains of the home were still smoldering and candle-sized flames were still licking at a few of the remaining beams.

The house was completely gutted.

Firefighters quickly surmised the fire was not accidental.

"The fire is suspicious," said Dundas.

Langley RCMP officers confirmed that the building housed a marijuana grow operation in the basement.

Exactly how much pot was there is unknown.

The Langley RCMP drug section visited the site, but left without seizing anything.

Normally plants or growing equipment may be seized after a grow op is discovered, but nothing was left. The fire was so intense it completely destroyed everything, said Langley RCMP Cpl. Patrick Davies.

"There's nothing of any evidentiary value there," he said.

In the aftermath of the fire, it wasn't yet known whether the home was a rental property, or where the grower was at the time of the blaze.

Fires in marijuana grow ops remain relatively common in Langley.

In Langley Township, the Public Safety Inspection Team, which was shut down for a year due to a theft accusation against a Township employee, may be up and running again later this year or early next year.

Township Mayor Rick Green said some legal issues are being cleared up.

The teams use fire and building code regulations to shut down grow ops. Residents with very high BC Hydro bills have to open their doors for inspection, and RCMP provide security support for team members.

Past searches often turned up grow ops, but no arrests were made because the searches are based on bylaw infractions, not criminal investigations.

Langley City has never had a formal team, but Mayor Peter Fassbender said bylaw officials, police and firefighters work together when necessary.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yf6ksmc*


----------

